# Thoughts on TPTB war on cash



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"Let's summarize restrictions on cash: We can't hoard it, withdraw it in big chunks, withdraw it in little chunks except with huge fees, or spend it in significant quantities...I also think those who wish to ban cash are, at best, clueless and misguided. Others are wretched people, fascists, quite possibly treasonous, and definitely worthy of a swift beating. If you douchebags in power force people to go to hard assets to avoid oppression, don't be surprised if those hard assets include firearms. You are playing with fire."

-David Collum, 2015 Year In Review

http://www.peakprosperity.com/blog/95808/2015-year-review


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perpetual control and unchallenged power are the ultimate goals of those in government.


----------

